# blood parrot tankmates?



## mrlilfish90 (Apr 1, 2015)

I've got 2 blood parrots. One is fairly large around 5 inches and the other is around 3 inches. I'm wondering what other types of C.A. or types of S.A. cichlids would go well. *** had my eye on a good looking pair of electric blue acaras that i want to purchase. Any suggestions? I have the parrots in my 55 gallon tank. 4 ft long.

Thanks yall


----------



## Aquariguns (Jan 15, 2015)

With your current tank size, I don't think I would add any additional large fish such as the Acara or Jack Dempsey. The fish would co-exist together, but when having larger established fish that have gotten along with themselves for some time, it is just asking for trouble adding in competing fish. You could add some Ram cichlid such as Bolivians Or German Blues, as long as your water is going at 80+ degrees. You can also add a group of Tetras and they would add some nice color and movement in the tank.


----------



## mrlilfish90 (Apr 1, 2015)

Alrite I appreciate it. I've thought about rams but I'm afraid they r to mild. I've never kept them before


----------



## Aquariguns (Jan 15, 2015)

I have 2 blue rams in with my 5+ inch BP right now, he could care less they in there!


----------



## mrlilfish90 (Apr 1, 2015)

Right on thanks.


----------



## mrlilfish90 (Apr 1, 2015)

What would you think about a pair of fire mouths further down the line. If I got them small and added them last I think it would be worth a shot. I had 2 quite a few years ago and they seemed to bicker between themselves in a fairly tame way, mostly bluffing I assumed, but never messed with anything else. Kept them with 2 convicts a jack dempsey and a green terror. It was a fun tank to keep. I want something Interesting like that again. I'm not a fan of 1 or 2 big fish in a tank. And don't have room for a 100+ gallon tank. Well I have room, but it's not fish designated. Not yet at least. In my 55 gallon I have a penguin 350 and a 200 or 250 filters (I can't remember what it is) plus a whisper 60 bubbler. Once again tank is 4ft long.


----------



## Aquariguns (Jan 15, 2015)

I had fire mouth in past, cool fish. In the long run you might still run into problem, but firemouths are 50/50 if they get all crazy. If you get them young i think they are worth a shot


----------



## mrlilfish90 (Apr 1, 2015)

Cool cool I liked mine. Think I'm gona see how the rams do first. I read they have cool group socialization in larger groups. How many do you have? Also I see you're in illinois. Where about are you located? I'm down here on the border of il, in, and ky. There's not a whole lot around me so I'm pretty limited in fish selection and products locally.


----------



## Aquariguns (Jan 15, 2015)

I am all the way up north in Illinois, Lake County. I currently have only 2 rams in with a Blood Parrot in my spare 46 gallon tank. If i come across a couple more locally at a swap that are decent size next month I will add them in. Check out my quick video, or on my channel I have a 125 male african tank


----------



## mrlilfish90 (Apr 1, 2015)

Those are great looking fish. What's your channel? I'd love to see your africans. I have a 75 gallon mbuna tank myself


----------



## mrlilfish90 (Apr 1, 2015)

Nvm I found it on another post.


----------



## Aquariguns (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks man, yeah channel is Aquariguns, same as my user name. I have been lucky with a couple small local aquatic shops and the gcca swaps on getting great fish.


----------



## mrlilfish90 (Apr 1, 2015)

I really like your african tank. From the fish to the background. All looks supreme


----------

